

Microsoft Launches Its First Android App. Yes, Google’s Platform. - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/03/microsoft-android-app/

======
jrockway
And Windows Mobile has Google Maps. It's almost like Microsoft and Google want
users, even if those users didn't pick the right $299-for-two-years religion.

------
nopassrecover
Well Android isn't going to reject a Microsoft app and it makes business sense
to back the underdog and hit at Apple's monopoly.

